# Immune system boosting dog treats??



## DulcyDoll (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi...I have a pup with demodex and am trying to boost her immune system, but want to keep her happy as well lol. Does anyone have any recipe's for a immune system boosting treat? Thanks


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

sorry, that i dont. but you do need to keep your dog away from others at this time. its very easy for them to catch sickness when the immune system is stressed. be aware YOU can contract demodex from your dog.


----------



## cascabel (Sep 25, 2007)

GreatDaneMom said:


> sorry, that i dont. but you do need to keep your dog away from others at this time. its very easy for them to catch sickness when the immune system is stressed. be aware YOU can contract demodex from your dog.


Actually, demodex is not at all contagious. You are thinking of sarcoptic mange (scabies). 

Dulcy~ Some of the things that you would want to supplement with to boost the immune system are vitamins C, E, and B, echinacea and zinc. Giving fish oil with vitamin E is a great way to boost the immune system. 

As far as treats, you can give fresh fruits to provide some vitamin C. The more smushed/pureed the better and you can put it in a kong and freeze it before giving. Your dog won't get a large amount of vitamin C (not as much as you should supplement with), but as far as treats go it would be the more beneficial sort.

Another idea would be making pupsicles. You take an ice tray and fill it with a mash, freeze it and then give as treats. You could mix all sorts of stuff like plain yogurt (source of probiotics), salmon or mackeral canned in water (good source of omega 3s), mashed fruits or veggies and more.


----------



## DulcyDoll (Mar 6, 2008)

GreatDaneMom, she has no contact with other dogs except my other pit/shar-pei and springer spaniel and they have no contact with other dogs and are current on their shots, so i think i am in the clear.  

I bought her some Immune Boosting pills. they have: vitamins a, d, e, B-1, B-2, B-12, folic acid, Zinc Sulfate, calcium phosphate and some other things. She gets 3 a day, eats them well as they have liver in them lol. She has also been getting yogurt with probiotics, and on the container it says "Immune Boosting" so I guess that is good. Can i give her vitamin c tablets for people? if so how many a day?

Since I started the system boosting pills and yogurt, she has become a lot more chipper, but i dont know if it is her getting used to us and opening up or if it is making her feel better.

I will deffinatly try the mash frozen treats, she likes to eat ice cubes, so they should make her happy lol.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

DulcyDoll said:


> Hi...I have a pup with demodex and am trying to boost her immune system, but want to keep her happy as well lol. Does anyone have any recipe's for a immune system boosting treat? Thanks


 First of all obviously you need to pick up the immune system. I feed raw- but even if you dont, I would add the following- 
canned machareal- a little bit, 
250 mg vitamin C at night and at least 200 mg vitamin E again- at night. All 3 would contain omega vitamins, vit c and e for immune system. 
Also- what food are you feeding?


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

cascabel said:


> Actually, demodex is not at all contagious. You are thinking of sarcoptic mange (scabies).
> QUOTE]
> 
> this is not true. its rare but it can happen. dog to dog its not contagious since its believed most all dogs have a few demodex buggerz on them. but dog to human is.
> ...


----------



## cascabel (Sep 25, 2007)

So you would take an animal whose condition calls for a low stress, immune boosting environment and subject it to isolation (very stressful!) because of an extremely rare chance of crossover…..so rare that most vets (all the ones I have encountered included) label it as simply non-contagious? I would hope that is not the case.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

cascabel said:


> So you would take an animal whose condition calls for a low stress, immune boosting environment and subject it to isolation (very stressful!) because of an extremely rare chance of crossover…..so rare that most vets (all the ones I have encountered included) label it as simply non-contagious? I would hope that is not the case.


did i say that? no. i said that she should just be aware that she can contract it. geez. ya know i would hope someone would take the eductation that they COULD get this, so that if they seem to have something different (little red bumps etc.) that they could know it is possible and they could seek help. i dont know why you are so negative towards my posts lately


----------



## DulcyDoll (Mar 6, 2008)

We feed Eukanuba, her old owners were feeding "Ol' Roy". She and my boy pit/pei have very sensitive stomachs and so far, Eukanuba(for sensitive stomachs) is the only thing that doesn't give them the runs.

And are the vitamins just plain old people vitamins? 

Thanks for those contributing to helping me out, Im a new-b at the mange thing, But i know her immune system is a HUGE part of it.


----------

